# Sortie audio optique



## iSc0tty (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir !
J'ai fait l'acquisition de l'apple TV 3e génération il y a deux mois. Le truc c'est que j'ai été con, je n'ai pas port hdmi sur ma télé, je n'ai que du DVI (j'ai confondu). J'ai donc acheté un adaptateur DVI -> HDMI. J'ai donc l'image parfaitement, même quand je bascule l'iphone/ipad et le mac en recopie dessus. Le problème c'est donc pour le son (je pensais que le DVi passait aussi le son.. --"). J'ai un dock avec une prise jack relié à ma borne Airport Express, donc quand j'utilise l'apple TV seule je bascule le son dessus depuis la MAJ 5.1. Le problème est pour la recopie vidéo du mac, je n'ai pas de son vu que pour lui la sortie audio est l'apple tv, et je n'ai pas trouvé comment rediriger le son de l'apple tv vers la borne Express, si quelqu'un sait..
Sinon j'ai vu qu'il y avait une sortie audio optique sur l'ATV. J'ai trouvé ça :
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Cables/Cable-optique-mini-jack-3-5-mm.html
Est- ce qu'avec ce câble branché entre ATV et le dock ça marcherait ? 

Merci de votre aide en tout cas je suis un peu perdu !


----------



## Lauange (25 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Je suppose que tu ne veux pas changer d'écran. Dans ces cas, assure toi que l'entrée jack du dock accepte la connectique optique ( souvent c'est une connectique coaxial)


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Novembre 2012)

Ca peut fonctionner sous certaines conditions, la première étant qu'on comprenne bien ta configuration. 
Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse scinder le signal vidéo d'un coté et le son de l'autre une fois l'ATV sélectionnée en recopie vidéo donc il faut que tu récupères l'audio de l'ATV. 
Pour cela, *il faut avoir une entrée optique également sur ton récepteur,*(comme la sortie optique/analogique de l'Airport Xpress mais en entrée...)  
Si c'est le cas, cela devrait fonctionner. L'autre solution est de vérifier s'il n'y a pas une entrée optique sur ton téléviseur, ce qui serait aussi simple.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, il reste l'option du convertisseur, en sortie d'ATV ou le changement de la TV...


----------



## iSc0tty (25 Novembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Je suppose que tu ne veux pas changer d'écran. Dans ces cas, assure toi que l'entrée jack du dock accepte la connectique optique ( souvent c'est une connectique coaxial)



Non je ne pense pas changer d'écran c'est ça.. J'ai récupérer un télé 110cm parfaite mais qui a 4 ou 5 ans, et pas de port hdmi. J'ai pas les moyens d'en acheter une autre, et je préfère ça à un télé de 20 ou 25cm avec un port hdmi ^^

Ma télé possède aussi un port entre jack au pire (pas d'entrée optique j'ai vérifié), si je laisse tomber le dock et que je branche simplement avec le câble du lien que j'ai donné l'ATV et ma télé ça marcherais ? COmment m'assurer qu'elle accepte la connexion optique ? J'ai du mal à voir comment faire, c'est une simple entrée jack 3,5mm comme le dock

J'avais compris que le hdmi de l'atv faisait passer le son et l'image en une fois par le même câble, donc impossible de sciender l'un et l'autre mais du coup à quoi servirait la sortie optique ? 

Bref je m'embrouille ^^

Merci de votre aide en tout cas


----------



## Lauange (25 Novembre 2012)

Quelle est la référence de ton écran ?


----------



## iSc0tty (25 Novembre 2012)

C'est une télé Haier modèle L32V6-A8. Sur internet y'a rien sur ce modèle pourtant mais le type de référence correspond bien à une Haier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------

http://es.shoppydoo.com/ficha_tecnica-televisores_lcd_y_plasma-haier_l32v6_a8.html


----------

